# 2017 season



## LilMike (Apr 2, 2017)

I have never hunted or had a morel has anyone tried in Va. this year when is a good time to start looking.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

LilMike said:


> I have never hunted or had a morel has anyone tried in Va. this year when is a good time to start looking.


I hunt in MD not Virginia. That being said weather has alot to do with when they really start growing. But by the middle of April I would say you should be out looking if you want to have good odds of finding some. Not that it's not possible to find a few before then


----------



## Kevin martin (Apr 3, 2017)

Now. I've been finding them in Powhatan for a week. They have been little Grey ones and hard to find but the easier to find yellow ones should be coming up any day


----------



## Kevin martin (Apr 3, 2017)

Found over 100 today in Powhatan


----------



## alohaillini (May 12, 2014)

Hunting a new spot in Fairfax County. Daily visits show taller and taller mayapples but no morels yet. The site seems like perfect conditions. I've had poor luck in all my ten years in Virginia but I keep trying, no matter how few I eventually find!


----------

